# homemade scabbards



## jimmyq (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone have any good ideas for homemade scabbards? I like to carry my hand saws / tools in a small duffel bag and I want to keep my blades from clinking and nicking one another, I was thinking something akin to a chef's knife sleeve type rollup thing.


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 13, 2003)

solved my own problem, grabbed a couple of dish towels that I hope the wife won't miss....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2003)

I've made them outta cardboard and duct tape!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 13, 2003)

My pack rat tendancies doesn't allow me to through out scabbards the have been cut down the outside seam. I have several old scabbards as back ups. In a couple of months, your belting scabbard will be cut and trashed. I'm on the third blade with my Silky and the original scabbard. And people say they are "cheap plastic"

Tom


----------



## NickfromWI (Aug 14, 2003)

Second blade, first scabbard here. 

love
nick


----------



## Stumper (Aug 14, 2003)

My experience with belting scabbards has been different from Tom's. I've gotten several years out of a Weaver belting scabbard that is still going strong. (Granted-I probably don't climb as much as Tom but it gets a workout in the spring when I'm doing orchard pruning.) I have another belting scabbard on the truck that doesn't get used much (it is for larger handsaws) but it still is solid (heavy too). I got that one from my Dad. It turned 30 or 31 years old this year! The old one does have much thicker belting material with more fiber reinforcement than the newer ones.
I've only been using a Silky for a few months but the scabbard has not given any problems.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 14, 2003)

Old scabbords for chainsaws seem plenti-full.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Aug 15, 2003)

You can heat a length of PVC pipe up and flatten it out pretty easy with a heat gun or stove burner, etc. Use thinwall PVC to reduce the weight. It works. I made one for a climber a while back and it is still in use.


----------



## Derik L (Aug 19, 2003)

For our chain saws we use old fire hose. Just cut it to the length of the bar. The canvas protects the bar from the outside and the rubber protects the teeth on the inside.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Derik L _
> *For our chain saws we use old fire hose. Just cut it to the length of the bar. The canvas protects the bar from the outside and the rubber protects the teeth on the inside. *



Best idea I've heard on that yet! Where do you get old fire hose? Try to bum it from a station?

I haven't seed old firehose since I crossed the equator in '76.


----------



## Derik L (Aug 20, 2003)

Most fire stations have some laying around. If you know a firefighter ask if they can get you some. I think if they get a nick or a cut they can't be used for emergencies any more.


----------



## Wow (Feb 4, 2018)

jimmyq said:


> Does anyone have any good ideas for homemade scabbards? I like to carry my hand saws / tools in a small duffel bag and I want to keep my blades from clinking and nicking one another, I was thinking something akin to a chef's knife sleeve type rollup thing.


I made one once. Found a PVC pipe about the right size. Warmed it outdoors over hot coals. If it burns the gas is deadly so NO open flames. Press between boards. I heated about 2 feet and pressed then another foot or so. My bar is near 36 inches long. A thin board the correct length inside the PVC keeps it open but flat. On the end it's pushed together. PVC glue and trim on the closed end works. A 3 inch PVC is about right most time. If the boot (sleeve) is to wide after its flat and cooled it can be sawn more to size. Done with a lip and shaped it can be glued along the seams. Hard work. But I've got a big one made using 4 inch PVC.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 5, 2018)

15 yrs, that's one of the longest bumps I've seen. 

I've used a heat gun to soften pvc to flatten it. Used to make an archery bow, but same principle.


----------



## DaveyFace (Feb 6, 2018)

get some thinner walled pvc pipe, like 1.5-2" and heat it up til it flattens out, ive seen youtube vids where guys made machete sheaths and whatnot, cheap and easy


----------



## Zale (Feb 6, 2018)

That guy works quick.


----------



## Ck0461 (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll try to get a pic of mine up tomorrow. I use old 3" fire hose. I separate the inner and outer jackets. Inner rubberized becomes the scabbard. I then make a pouch with the outer softer cotton jacket and rivet/brad it to the inner jacket. Add two snaps and I have a scabbard that I keep spare chain in. A file and scrench are slid in between the two jackets.
A pic would be much easier an explanation!


----------



## Ck0461 (Feb 8, 2018)

Fire hose covers I made for my saws. I store them like this, so it's just grab the saw and cut. I keep other odds and ins in a bag that travels along too. Used to keep everything in a bag but got tried of lugging around everything every time.


----------



## ATH (Feb 8, 2018)

Those are pretty cook @Ck0461 .... I bet you could make money selling them. I'd buy one. I looked for a lot of options for soft covers and didn't find a good option. Didn't think of something like that. I'm sure guys on the fire line (forest fires) would love those. Often the wrap their saws in chaps to carry over their shoulder. Just a little padding on that would be prefect.


----------

